# Warning: Scam alert



## 50372 (May 24, 2006)

Hello to all members:

For the past few months i have been getting these letters from a company. They dont have their company name on the letter but i learned from a bimmerforum thread that it is called "Service Protection Direct". They keep telling me it is my last chance to buy warranty before my factory warranty expire and i should buy a new warranty plan etc....

Two problems though:

I have a 06 E90 with 16K miles on it, which means my warranty is going to last me some time.

And if they are talking about my last BMW, it was a 1997 E39 which means that it is now 10years old. I have sold that car to a family friend in 2000 and no matter how many miles they have put on the warranty offer is about 5 years too late. 

So just want to warn the members here that there is a scam afoot. 

The address of the supposed company is : Service Protection Plan, 300 North Tucker, St Louis, MO, 63101

The letter was print-signed by one Robert Bentrup. 

Buyer beware.


----------



## triggs (Nov 28, 2007)

FYI.

http://www.8thcivic.com/forums/driving-experience/53202-car-notification-letter-about-warrenty.html

http://forums.bimmerforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=760856


----------



## triggs (Nov 28, 2007)

I just saw you on that bimmerforums.. you were spamming.. j/k

Thank you very much for sharing this information. I really appreciate your care for others.


----------



## B-Pecan (Sep 25, 2007)

bud001 said:


> Hello to all members:
> 
> For the past few months i have been getting these letters from a company. They dont have their company name on the letter but i learned from a bimmerforum thread that it is called "Service Protection Direct". They keep telling me it is my last chance to buy warranty before my factory warranty expire and i should buy a new warranty plan etc....
> 
> ...


I got something like that too, I wonder how the even got my address... I just ignored it and threw it in the trash.


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

I still get this for a 00 Jeep that I sold years back....they are phishing for suckers....sadly they will find some willing to give up money for this


----------



## Irish Paul (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up.
I'll let all my severely retarded friends know so they don't fall for this...


----------



## attack eagle (Jun 22, 2006)

bud001 said:


> Hello to all members:
> 
> For the past few months i have been getting these letters from a company. They dont have their company name on the letter but i learned from a bimmerforum thread that it is called "Service Protection Direct". They keep telling me it is my last chance to buy warranty before my factory warranty expire and i should buy a new warranty plan etc....
> 
> ...


lol I got one of those as well... I knew it was bogus for the same reasons.


----------



## bunnies (Nov 28, 2007)

I get one of these things every month or so. Was pretty annoying at first, but I kinda just started ignoring them and tossing them in the trash. You should too. :thumbup:


----------



## triggs (Nov 28, 2007)

I make sure to shredd anything with my name on, even envelopes with my name and address on.

Spammers and phishers are worse than Kevin Mitnick these days... They collect anything and everything from everywhere and anywhere...


----------



## riro424 (Oct 10, 2007)

Sleazy sales pitches for aftermarket warranties... just toss em when you get em. These are from direct mail marketers rather than email from spammers/phishers, so they actually have to pay for printing and postage. They probably get their info from public records such as vehicle registrations, and/or from lien/leaseholder firms who sell their data to marketers so always "opt-out" when you get those privacy notices. :nono:


----------



## RELIEVED (Jan 26, 2009)

To anyone reading this thread. I fell for the ad that I received and called the company. I spoke to a salesperson who sold me a contract on a 2002 Camry for 3000. When I received the contract 2 weeks later I went on line and found this thread. Everything you guys posted fit the sales talk I received. After reading the fine print I felt that I would not get good value for my car. They do not repair if the cost of repair exceeds book value. My car is cherry but 7 years old so book is not that high. Anyway I called to cancel after 2 weeks and in less then 10 minutes they canceled me and told me I would get a full refund. No hard sell or sales managers etc. I am sending a certified letter as well as the phone call since I don't really trust them after reading this thread. Thank you all - you probably saved me a bunch of money. ( they did offer to lower the price to Employee Discount)


----------



## djfitter (Sep 12, 2007)

RELIEVED said:


> To anyone reading this thread. I fell for the ad that I received and called the company. I spoke to a salesperson who sold me a contract on a 2002 Camry for 3000. When I received the contract 2 weeks later I went on line and found this thread. Everything you guys posted fit the sales talk I received. After reading the fine print I felt that I would not get good value for my car. *They do not repair if the cost of repair exceeds book value.* My car is cherry but 7 years old so book is not that high. Anyway I called to cancel after 2 weeks and in less then 10 minutes they canceled me and told me I would get a full refund. No hard sell or sales managers etc. I am sending a certified letter as well as the phone call since I don't really trust them after reading this thread. Thank you all - you probably saved me a bunch of money. ( they did offer to lower the price to Employee Discount)


No Insurance company does to my knowledge. 

dj


----------



## e36m34life (Mar 4, 2008)

RELIEVED said:


> To anyone reading this thread. I fell for the ad that I received and called the company. I spoke to a salesperson who sold me a contract on a 2002 Camry for 3000. When I received the contract 2 weeks later I went on line and found this thread. Everything you guys posted fit the sales talk I received. After reading the fine print I felt that I would not get good value for my car. They do not repair if the cost of repair exceeds book value. My car is cherry but 7 years old so book is not that high. Anyway I called to cancel after 2 weeks and in less then 10 minutes they canceled me and told me I would get a full refund. No hard sell or sales managers etc. I am sending a certified letter as well as the phone call since I don't really trust them after reading this thread. Thank you all - you probably saved me a bunch of money. ( they did offer to lower the price to Employee Discount)


Do you really think they will give you your money back?

How did you pay for this? (credit/cash/check?)


----------



## footworkracer (Sep 22, 2008)

RELIEVED said:


> To anyone reading this thread. I fell for the ad that I received and called the company. I spoke to a salesperson who sold me a contract on a 2002 Camry for 3000. When I received the contract 2 weeks later I went on line and found this thread. Everything you guys posted fit the sales talk I received. After reading the fine print I felt that I would not get good value for my car. They do not repair if the cost of repair exceeds book value. My car is cherry but 7 years old so book is not that high. Anyway I called to cancel after 2 weeks and in less then 10 minutes they canceled me and told me I would get a full refund. No hard sell or sales managers etc. I am sending a certified letter as well as the phone call since I don't really trust them after reading this thread. Thank you all - you probably saved me a bunch of money. ( they did offer to lower the price to Employee Discount)


I hope you paid in some form that will allow you to dispute it or stop the funds, otherwise you might get the run around it sounds like.. possibly a 1 year later refund.

Let us know how it works out.


----------



## assman (Jan 11, 2009)

I got one of these addressed to my mother. Problem is, she died 20 years ago, and I no longer have the brown, 1978 Datsun 810 wagon that she drove. I wonder how much the warranty would have cost me?


----------

